# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > For Other Platforms(Mac, Google Docs, Mobile OS etc) >  >  mac excel crashes while trying to recover a file

## juanvi

Hello all,

Excel crashed while I was working with a file so I did force quit. 
Now, whenever I try to open excel it tries to recover that file and it crashes again. I have tried to delete the file which crashed but it doesn't work.

I'm using mac office 2008

Any idea?

Thank you in advance,
Juanvi

----------


## juanvi

ok. It took me some time but I found out where the Office temporary files in mac are:

~/Documents/Microsoft User Data/Office 2008 AutoRecovery/

I delete everything in that folder and now I can open excel.

----------


## GregoryBarrows

> Hello all,
> 
> Excel crashed while I was working with a file so I did force quit. 
> Now, whenever I try to open excel it tries to recover that file and it crashes again. I have tried to delete the file which crashed but it doesn't work.
> 
> I'm using mac office 2008
> 
> Any idea?
> 
> ...



Given situation can be worked out owing to recover Excel. The utility has easy to use interface. Clear and intuitive wizard for quick recovering of excel files. Program starts under low system requirements.

----------

